# chicken, bacon and cream cheese sandwich



## leg_press (Aug 10, 2009)

I fell in love with these sandwiches when I worked at a local hospital, but it was on white bread with full fat cream cheese, fried back with the rind on etc. Done a but on tweaking:

1 skinless chicken breast halved lengthways

2 rashers of bacon bacon, grilled fat removed after cooking

1tbs low fat cream cheese

2 slices of thick wholemeal bread.

Hows it looking?


----------



## Built (Aug 10, 2009)

Delicious!

I freaking LOVE bacon!


----------



## leg_press (Aug 10, 2009)

Thinking of swapping back bacon for turkey bacon.


----------



## Built (Aug 10, 2009)

Why?


----------



## leg_press (Aug 10, 2009)

Built said:


> Why?



The ammount of salt and fat in bacon. Going to experiment.


----------



## Built (Aug 10, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a little salt. And a few pieces of bacon don't have THAT much fat!


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 10, 2009)

Sounds good to me too!  Woa.  Might have to try it.  Obviously you're not tracking your calories and macro nutrients...??

Otherwise eat up.  I've been thinking about this local shop that has a friend green tomato BLT  ....to DIE for.


----------



## GreenLit (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll have to try this one day.


----------

